# I'm making a mess. :)



## SueDonJ (May 27, 2021)

It's probably me but it may be a technical glitch so I'm giving fair warning as today seems to be one of those days when moderating involves merging. I think I've done four merges so far and for some reason each time I've merged threads the posts from every other merge are reposting. I'm deleting fast and furious but please don't hesitate to use the Report button if you come across a thread that looks like a bomb has gone off in it! In the meantime I'll sign out and back in again to see if it's a matter of clearing cookies or some other such nonsense.


----------



## MrockStar (May 27, 2021)

Best of luck, hope it goes better this afternoon.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 27, 2021)

When instances like this occur @SueDonJ 
All I can say is:


----------



## SueDonJ (May 27, 2021)

@TUGBrian / @Makai Guy - HELP!!

This is one of the messes that I've left behind today, God only knows how many others are going to pop up because I merged at least four different topics/threads today before realizing what was happening. I'm so sorry!

I merged all of the posts in this thread << https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/cleaning-up-a-mess-patience-please-suedonj.319787/ << into a 2018 thread that's linked in my post #5. After moving on and doing another merge that's unrelated, I found all of these plus the merged thread's posts in the unrelated thread so I went through and deleted them from the unrelated thread. But then @Iggyearl sent me a message saying he couldn't find today's posts. I managed to recover them from an unrelated thread but now I'm getting an error message trying to find the thread that's linked in my post #5:

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
The requested thread could not be found.

I don't have a url or anything else except the thread title, and nothing comes up in a search of the thread title. It's possible the whole thread will turn up in another unrelated thread, I guess, but is there anything you can do to track my deletions??

Thanks!


----------



## zentraveler (May 27, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> It's probably me but it may be a technical glitch so I'm giving fair warning as today seems to be one of those days when moderating involves merging. I think I've done four merges so far and for some reason each time I've merged threads the posts from every other merge are reposting. I'm deleting fast and furious but please don't hesitate to use the Report button if you come across a thread that looks like a bomb has gone off in it! In the meantime I'll sign out and back in again to see if it's a matter of clearing cookies or some other such nonsense.



Sue we still love you! Thanks for all you do to help this board run


----------



## jme (May 28, 2021)

What did you put in those cookies?  

Anyway, maybe this will help, and best of luck for a thankless job well done.......just hang in there!


----------

